

Ask HN: [Google Rankings] You've got $5k to spend, where do you put it? - dnevogt12

I&#x27;m interested in improving the rankings of my site, and I&#x27;m wondering where the best place is to put budget... Content? Links? Press? Very interested to know what the community thinks.  Thanks!
======
techaddict009
First of all do an SEO audit by yourself or try some paid tools like Alexa SEO
audit.

Based upon audit report invest your money where you lag. Backlinks and On Page
SEO settings are thing where most people lack.

Backlinks are highly important to rank. So try to hire quality writers and try
to post some guest post on various blogs related to your niche.

Invest few amount of money and time in improving on page SEO parameters of
your site.

~~~
dnevogt12
Yeah this makes a lot of sense. Thank you. Will check out Alexa SEO audit and
start there. We're also going to try to promote some of our content to leaders
in the space and hopefully that will produce a natural link profile.

------
mhoad
Hey so I do this full time on a very professional high level. I love HN but
MOST of the advice you will find in here is hands down awful.

The truth is that the real answer is going to be heavily dependent on where
you currently are, what your resources are and what your competition is like.

Reach out to me at mark [at] afterwire.com.au and I would be happy to point
you in the right direction. Not that I am trying to sell you in anyway but I
have a special passion about people not getting screwed over with questionable
advice in an industry filled with "self described experts".

------
andkon
You want to have lots of links so you rank high, but you can't do that by
buying links. They're fairly worthless. A good alternative is all the linking
you get from press, guest posts on external sites (though I feel like that
ship has probably sailed since when I found it effective a few years back),
and generally making sure there's a lot of organic seeming backlinks to an
array of sites with diversity in anchor text as well.

So if I had $5k now to spend:

0\. Do an audit or have someone do an audit to see that you're not screwing
something up completely. 1\. AdWords, if you know that you convert well enough
to turn a profit. 2\. Internal content stuff: a blog, whitepapers, whatever.
3\. External content stuff: 20 backlinks on >PR3 sites should move the needle
for sure.

$5k may also do nearly nothing at all depending on what you're trying to rank
for. Even medium-sized eCommerce folks probably spend $20k a month on getting
backlinks from external sites.

------
pdiddy
Focus on traffic--not rankings.

You or an employee should become super familiar with Google Analytics (or
another package) and Google Webmaster Tools. You need to measure traffic and
make sure your site is being crawled. This is also the best info you will get
on rankings.

I hesitate to tell you where to spend $5k. Investing in people would be best.
The best solution I could give is to buy the traffic through AdWords.

Do not buy links.

Content is important. Make sure your Title tags are good. But content is close
to your core business so I wouldn't necessarily throw $5K at it.

Not sure how you would buy press.

Xenu link sleuth is a great tool.

------
Teapot
_o_ Fix all broken internal links. Xenu's Link Sleuth is good program (and a
hilarious name).

 _o_ Never remove old pages, just update them. This prevents braking incoming
backlinks.

 _o_ Take a look at letsencrypt.org. (Avoid halfway-HTTPS like CloudFlare etc)

 _o_ (etc)

Cover all the basics and keep the money.

~~~
dnevogt12
Thanks will check out the link Sleuth - yeah, very funny name. TY

